# anyone have are know about hickory creek dl24



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have serious problems with both shoulders, multi. fracturies and arth. is kicking my butt. mutual friend has hickory creek dl24 bow and is switching to a crossbow because of shakes. nothing againist crossbows but not for me.anybody know about hickory creek bows good or bad


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

older guy i used to work with had one and swore by it. said it was great and he killed a few deer with it.


----------

